
Windows 8 Store : User Experience Preview - twapi
http://browserfame.com/379/windows-8-store-user-experience-preview
======
stilist
The article this takes its information and screenshots from:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2012/01/20/desi...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2012/01/20/designing-
the-windows-store-user-experience.aspx)

------
molmalo
I really hate the large solid color squares everywhere in Win8. And the flat
buttons. I don't know, just a feeling. Maybe I need a texture, a shading or
gradient. But that solid colors make me feel like being in front of win 3.1
again =) Well, maybe not that much, but still..

Maybe I just need to get used to it...

